# CyberRoam- Nat Binding timer



## vgprakashin (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,
Our customer is using cyberroam device (NAT/ROUTER/FIREWALL). We have recommended them to increase the NAT binding timer (for UDP traffic) for our application to work. Can you please tell how to Configure this ?


Regards
Prakash


----------

